# Hair loss around eyes and darkness.



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have noticed the past few days, and especially today that Beowulf has hair loss around his eyes, and under the hair that is left, the skin looks very dark. I don't know what is causing this. I did notice a very small dark small, with a tiny bit of haior loss right on the top of his nose, but it seems to be getting larger, and now is happening around his eyes, so I am freaking out. I made an appointment today for the vet at 3:30. But I always get the feeling that he does not know a lot about Maltese. He is still on Eukanuba until I get the other stuff that I ordered online, and I am still using the grooming stuff I got at petsmart until I get all the new stuff I ordered onloine that I read about on this site. I just don't know what is suddenly causing a lot around the eyes. Is there some regular human food I can feed him until I get the better food in the mail. I also started him on angel eyes about 11 days ago. I have been mixing that with this gravy stuff to make him eat in the morning with his food. I am just really worried. I took a picture a few minutes ago. It is hard to see but you can see a little of the darkness around his eyes. I had just whiped off his beard and face so his face is wet as well.... Any suggestions???
:smpullhair:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't really tell much from the pic but hair loss could be due to
allergy. THe darkness sounds like it's pigment which is not a 
problem at all. I'd have the vet check it out. He may be miserable
if he's rubbing his eyes. You can also use a gentle human eye wash
such as Fresh Eyes Collyrium in his eyes to soothe and clear any
debris.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Can you make the picture smaller so we can see it better? I'm thinking allergies too. Does he rub his face and eyes a lot on the
furniture or with his paws. Also as a side note, I don't think you should be using Angel Eyes or anything with Tylan in it until all
his permanent teeth are fully developed and full in.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't really see the picture either. It's a little too big, and that might be making it a bit blurry. If your vet doesn't seem to know much about your pups eyes, please ask them for a referral to an eye specialist. It will cost some $$$$ but you'll get the answers you need.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm wondering if she has him at the vet's office right now. I made the pic smaller, and tried to clear it up
a bit but it still is a little hard to tell. Hopefullly this will help other so try and figure out what is going on.
You by any chance aren't using any type of eye cleaner for tear staining are you? I know when I used
something on Zoe back when she was a puppy from Drs Foster & Smith, it actually burned her skin. It
kind of looks like that.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, I have now taken Beowulf to two vets, and neither have seemed very concerned about the hair loss. Currently I am trying changing his food and observing to see if anything changes. The lady I took him to on Tuesday said that it was just barely loosing a little, and to call her if it gets worst. I also had her look at his teeth to see if they were fully grown in or if he was still teething, and she said it looks like they are all in, so I am a little confused as to why he is still having tear staining. She also discovered that he had something called "retained teeth." I noticed that he had two rows of teeth in some places, but me never having a dog before, (and being a dunb dumb), thought that surely this was normal.... Well haha, obviously I was wrong and now he scheduled to have the other set removed on Feb. 27th, when he is going to be neutered. I got home and got online and read that you should wait until they are 1 year before having them removed, so I am little confused. The first guy didn't even mention the two rows of teeth... Any suggestions on this?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Our veterinary dentist recommends removing at 6-7 months (time of spay/neuter for most dogs). 

Leaving them can misplace the adult teeth and cause problems. Debris also gets caught between
the two lines of teeth contributing to dental disease and stinky breath.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Ok, I have now taken Beowulf to two vets, and neither have seemed very concerned about the hair loss. Currently I am trying changing his food and observing to see if anything changes. The lady I took him to on Tuesday said that it was just barely loosing a little, and to call her if it gets worst. I also had her look at his teeth to see if they were fully grown in or if he was still teething, and she said it looks like they are all in, so I am a little confused as to why he is still having tear staining. She also discovered that he had something called "retained teeth." I noticed that he had two rows of teeth in some places, but me never having a dog before, (and being a dunb dumb), thought that surely this was normal.... Well haha, obviously I was wrong and now he scheduled to have the other set removed on Feb. 27th, when he is going to be neutered. I got home and got online and read that you should wait until they are 1 year before having them removed, so I am little confused. The first guy didn't even mention the two rows of teeth... Any suggestions on this?[/B]



I just thought of something now that you mention his teeth. Our older dog, Dixie, a Cairn, was losing some hair on her face, and the vet said she had an abscessed tooth. We had to take her to a specialist and have it pulled. The hair grew back. I'm wondering if it could have anything to do with those teeth being retained. Just a thought. I'm sure he's too young to have an abscess but just thought I'd mention our experience.
Oh, and just to add, yes, she had regular dentals.


----------

